# Leaked Games list of future Project Cafe titles



## WiiUBricker (May 16, 2011)

A leaked list of upcoming games for Project Cafe.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just as we thought rumours on Nintendo’s upcoming console were slowing down (Ha! Yeah right!), a list, of codenamed ‘Project Café’ or ‘Nintendo Feel’ has been leaked online on several gaming websites on the upcoming games that Nintendo are scheduled to show case at the E3 expo in June!
> 
> The following games are:
> *
> ...



Source


----------



## Vigilante (May 16, 2011)

Paper Zelda...sounds promising.


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

Paper Zelda whaaaat


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2011)

why the fuck is everything called cafe?!?!

PAPER ZELDA???!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bs all these games are gonna be showing at E3


----------



## Warrior522 (May 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Paper Zelda whaaaat



This. What is this I seriously don't even


----------



## smile72 (May 16, 2011)

Paper Zelda.... Interesting. But as usual I'm mostly excited for Fire Emblem, I hope it comes to America, if it's true. I love Fire Emblem. Except for the stupid permanent death of characters.


----------



## KuRensan (May 16, 2011)

Paper zelda with toon link could be fun :3 but kirby's epic yarn 2 ?? nah-ah

EDIT: why is everything called like: Pikmin Cafe or nintendogs cafe :S it isn't even the real name of the new wii


----------



## Fudge (May 16, 2011)

Really interesting. The high profile third-party titles like Battlefield 3, ME 3, MW3, GTA V, and Dragons Dogma really interest me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2011)

this one right here i call BS: Kingdom Hearts Cafe *(Possibly KH3)*

unless SE have jumped ship?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2011)

* Sonic Cafe (Sonic Generations) = Joy
* Phantasty Star Online 2 (Late 2012?) = More joy
* Rockstar Game (New IP?)


----------



## heartgold (May 16, 2011)

That's what you call a new game console line up, if real!

Miyamoto Game? WTF lol


----------



## B-Blue (May 16, 2011)

Too good to be true.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2011)

why is everything named cafe? do you have to drink coffee while playing?!


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2011)

hope it looks like this


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why is everything named cafe? do you have to drink coffee while playing?!



...remember adding 64 to every single title on the N64?
...remember how annoying it was?
...welcome back.


----------



## heartgold (May 16, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah look at the 3DS, fucking 3D everywhere =P


----------



## Wabsta (May 16, 2011)

So good, that it's probably fake


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> hope it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but the console isn't called nintendo cafe


----------



## heartgold (May 16, 2011)

fuck nvm....this post

^ above poster you're right


----------



## ilman (May 16, 2011)

*sonic generations*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also make a yaycafe (though we don't have a lot info about it)


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 16, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and then when doing a re-make adding that title to it

"Super Mario 64 DS"


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

ilman said:
			
		

> *sonic generations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know how it looks. It's like making a yay PS4


----------



## NiGHtS (May 16, 2011)

Kingdom hearts cafe? I call BS. Square Enix cant be serious about doing that?


----------



## ilman (May 16, 2011)

yayps4


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

NiGHtS said:
			
		

> Kingdom hearts cafe? I call BS. Square Enix cant be serious about doing that?
> 
> Why?
> 
> QUOTE(ilman @ May 16 2011, 04:48 PM) yayps4


Bad example, my bad.

Make it yay720


----------



## cotyboy (May 16, 2011)

WHAAAAT Kingdom Hearts 3 no waaaay


----------



## OdinOmega (May 16, 2011)

Epic Yarn 2?
Hell no...


----------



## heartgold (May 16, 2011)

It's too good to be true, this is nintendo remember? lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> ilman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found one


----------



## purechaos996 (May 16, 2011)

Isn't Gears Of War specifically a microsoft owned IP? I HIGHLY doubt it will release on anything but a Microsoft System, this list seems somewhat to good to be true, I'm not believing anything until I see it.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 16, 2011)

i hight doubt this is even true cause some of this games are to good to be true ,and if it is true i am so buying this


----------



## 1stkirbyever (May 16, 2011)

Pretty sure this was confirmed fake. The origin of the list is from a Silent Hill messageboard.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Long story short:
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Silent Hill fans —and this forum in particular —are known for being all buddy-buddy with the "new" developers (game designer Tomm Hulett, story writter Tom Waltz). They get exclusive interviews and informations, usually Silent Hill franchise-exclusive information, and sometimes information regarding Konami as a whole. In one of these exclusive interviews, or it was ina podcast, or in a chat, I'm not sure in what exact circunstance it was brought about, one of the developers revealed that the game was going to meet a October release, and that it was going to be avaiable for the PS3, 360 and the to-be-announced next Nintendo console, and that also that a comic book with the Storyline of the new game was going to be released earlier as well.
> ...



Quote from another site I go to.


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It's too good to be true, this is nintendo remember? lol


Why?
The reason the Wii didn't have mainstream games was the lack of power. 
The Project Café will have that power so, what's the problem?

Unless you don't mean that. In which case I don't know what you mean and how being Nintendo makes a difference.


@Above, that clears things out. GoW is Microsoft's property and Paper Zelda is plain ridiculous.

Also, KHIII isn't coming this decade.


----------



## injected11 (May 16, 2011)

I'm still pissed that Pikmin 3 never showed up for the Wii. Behind Brawl, that was probably my most anticipated game when I purchased my Wii, and it never f'ing happened.



			
				cotyboy said:
			
		

> WHAAAAT Kingdom Hearts 3 no waaaay


I remember hearing tons of rumors about KH3 being made for the Wii way back when I was playing KH2, and nobody questioned them then. Suddenly a new, higher-power console is talked about, and suddenly this is unrealistic? Or are you questioning the fact that they're finally getting to the "3rd" game after watering-down the series with metric ass-tons of spin-offs?


----------



## heartgold (May 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 3DS isn't lacking power and yet it's lacking in software department right now.


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is lacking the power mainstream games developers want. Epic games backed off the 3DS because it can just run the Unreal Engine 1.5, when they showcased the Unreal Engine 3 a long while ago. The other companies just don't say it but if it can't at least render HD textures, they don't want it.

And it's lacking in software right now because it just launched.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By whose standards it's not lacking power? Compared to what? It's a Gamecube equivalent if not less as far as hardware is concerned, this is barely a step forward from the PSP level.


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, it didn't have that many launch games. Big deal.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 16, 2011)

>Battlefield 3 on a Nintendo console.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/youtube]


Obvious fake list is goddamn obvious


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 16, 2011)

If we get even close to these games at E3, Nintendo will have won the next generation before it even started.


----------



## pokefloote (May 16, 2011)

If this line-up is true..... I'm selling every organ I can live without to buy this system.


----------



## Erdnaxela (May 16, 2011)

Kingdom heart 3 could be on ps3/cafe or even on xbox 360.
And wow that list looks great let's hope it's true!


----------



## Prof. 9 (May 16, 2011)

I don't remember any Ridge Racer Nitro, Super Mario 64 Nitro or Rayman Nitro.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 16, 2011)

I think that Kingdom Hearts Cafe, if real, will likely be an HD remake of KH1 or KH2. Not legit KH3, unless it's already been announced on other consoles.

Be that the case, I'll buy it. No questions asked.

As for why everything is called Cafe, haven't you guys ever heard of a Working Title?


----------



## Black ace (May 16, 2011)

I loled at paper zelda


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I think that Kingdom Hearts Cafe, if real, will likely be an HD remake of KH1 or KH2. Not legit KH3, unless it's already been announced on other consoles.


Nah, not a Remake. If there's a KH game in the Café it'll probably be another Spin-off.


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> hope it looks like this


THAT is a PS2 with a nice little led screen lol


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 16, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the white mockup looks like a sexy NES.


----------



## duffmmann (May 16, 2011)

I could see paper Zelda being another Zelda in the Four Swords series of the Zelda universe.  obviously with the screens in the controllers, this would make a lot of sense.

Having said that, really doubtful of this list overall.  Certain things I could see, especially if the power is as strong as its believed to be.  But I dunno about all of those things.

And is anyone really asking for a sequel to Kirby Epic Yarn?  I'm far more interested in that traditional kirby game scheduled for release later this year.


----------



## BlueStar (May 16, 2011)

Funny how the named games in these list are always games which have been announced for other platforms or sequels, whereas new games are always nameless and always like "Square new IP" "Rockstar new IP".  You'd think an internal list of games would at least have working titles for such software.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 16, 2011)

PEs 13, MW3, Battlefield 3, Paper Zelda, GTa, Red Steel.WILL GET!


----------



## Zorua (May 16, 2011)

WOW ZOMG!!
The Wii 2's launch lineup owns the 3DSs in every imaginable way!
Oh and Paper Zelda?
Wtf?!


----------



## Samurai Goomba (May 16, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Funny how the named games in these list are always games which have been announced for other platforms or sequels, whereas new games are always nameless and always like "Square new IP" "Rockstar new IP".  You'd think an internal list of games would at least have working titles for such software.


I was about to point this out. It's clearly BS.


----------



## Satangel (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone even remotely think they are going to announce GTA V at E3? No way at all, this list is fake. Paper Zelda I can see happen, and a lot of other titles too, but GTA V and MW3? Not going to happen.


----------



## Nebz (May 16, 2011)

>mfw Paper Zelda

Sounds interesting though. I'm looking forward to this next console a little bit... I hope Nintendo Delivers.

EDIT: @Above poster, why would MW3 not happen on this? Wasn't MW2 and/or Black Ops on the Wii already? I don't see why it wouldn't make its way here also.


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 16, 2011)

Paper Zelda!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GTA sounds cool.


----------



## Windaga (May 16, 2011)

Nah, the Wii got Modern Warfare Reflex, a port of the first Modern Warfare. 

A lot of the list is definitely possible, and if it's all true, then that'd be great I guess, but it's definitely something to be skeptical about. I can't wait for E3, though.

And yeah, Paper Zelda sounds like some kind of 4Swords title, which is awesome to me.


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> The Wii 2's launch lineup owns the 3DSs in every imaginable way!
> Like that was hard to do.
> 
> QUOTE(Satangel @ May 16 2011, 06:06 PM) MW3? Not going to happen.


I hope your reason is because MW3 is coming this year and the Café is coming on 2012.


----------



## naved.islam14 (May 16, 2011)

So many *good* third-party releases.......................


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 16, 2011)

I had to log in real quick to comment on this.

This list screams fake. The last GTA title to be released on a Nintendo console was Chinatown Wars. Before that, a GTA I port to the GBA. The main series will never be on a Nintendo console though. Everything GTA is, Nintendo doesn't do on their consoles. This was just one that stuck out to me. Games like Battlefield 3 are just unlikely. Nintendo consoles aren't hardcore FPS consoles. Even the Call of Duty games aren't nearly as popular on the Wii as they are on the 360 and PS3. I can't envision too many people that would buy the Cafe being invested in a genre such as this though. It's the wrong group to market to.

Paper Zelda? lolwut? Come on guys. Some of this may may be questionably real, but most of it is false for sure.

Too many good titles far to early on. It screams suspicious and fake.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 16, 2011)

Games lists are real. People are fake.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2011)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here....
these rumors are just plain stupid

Besides... why everyone has forgot F-ZERO?? come on! at leat they can include "F-Zero Cafe" in this fake list.
Also, I would like to see Super Street Fighter IV - Special Decaf Edition


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 16, 2011)

Just tooo good to be true, but you never know, atleast Paper Zelda, LOL!!! Now that's innovation if it were true. +1

However....Kingdom Hearts Cafe??? Really?? I doubt it....even though I always wanted a KH game on Wii, swinging my Wiimote as Keyblade would've been kick-ass


----------



## Windaga (May 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I had to log in real quick to comment on this.
> 
> This list screams fake. The last GTA title to be released on a Nintendo console was Chinatown Wars. Before that, a GTA I port to the GBA. The main series will never be on a Nintendo console though. Everything GTA is, Nintendo doesn't do on their consoles. This was just one that stuck out to me. Games like Battlefield 3 are just unlikely. Nintendo consoles aren't hardcore FPS consoles. Even the Call of Duty games aren't nearly as popular on the Wii as they are on the 360 and PS3. I can't envision too many people that would buy the Cafe being invested in a genre such as this though. It's the wrong group to market to.
> 
> ...



I don't think so. Games like No More Heroes 1/2 clearly undercut that theory - everything about No More Heroes screams "not on a Nintendo console" following that same line, and those two titles were Wii exclusives (the second one still is.) Everything NMH is, Nintendo isn't currently doing, but low and behold, it exists. And it seems that you're only taking into account the Game Cube and Wii - the N64 had it's fair amount of shooters and blood filled titles - hell, it even had AO titles. If the next system can support Call of Duty and is on par/surpasses what's already out there, it will attract gamers. If it can be supported, then I'm sure it'll appear. Nintendo's market is rather broad, so developers might be testy about releasing titles on it at first, but I've no doubt in my mind that they'll jump at the opportunity to release 360/PS3/Cafe titles without having to optimize anything.

Until the machine is fully unveiled, we won't know what it is. If the machine is more powerful than the PS3, has a better offering, and offers more content, why wouldn't people buy it and developers develop for it? A "reputation" is only valid until it comes to the cash register - ultimately, people buy what they like. If you bought a PS3 because it has qualities X, Y, and Z, there's a good chance that you'll buy the Cafe if it possess A, B, C, and X, Y, and Z, as that's how nature and markets work in general, especially when it comes to technology. Gaming devices are on the low side of that, though, because they tend to thrive on the developers - once the developer stops supporting it, people tend to move on. Not saying that they don't go back, because I definitely do, but it drops out of the current running standards, so it's removed from that particular market model.


----------



## Ikki (May 16, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's RE4 on the Cube, two RE games coming, Saints Row would be coming to the 3DS too if development hadn't been cancelled.

The reason there's few mature/-ish titles on Nintendo consoles is because the Devs aren't interested in the hardware. Not because it's Nintendo.


----------



## KingVamp (May 16, 2011)

Too good to be true... and about Paper Zelda, if I was a dev I wouldn't even go that route. 

Just to risky, tho they probably could pull it off.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 16, 2011)

If this list is real (And it does should plausible, albeit slightly unrealistic) then I will have this thing day one, even if they call it the Nintendo Wiidon'tgiveafuck.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 16, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Too good to be true... and about Paper Zelda, if I was a dev I wouldn't even go that route.
> 
> Just to risky, tho they probably could pull it off.


I trust Nintendo in this, they CAN pull this off if it's true.


----------



## chartube12 (May 16, 2011)

project sora is on the list...sooo very fake. P.S was proven to be kid icarus for the 3ds last E3.

IF (and that's a big IF) any of these games are really going to be at E3, I bet dollars to doughnuts they're 3DS games. I have doubts we'll even see trailers for Nintendo's next gen.


----------



## Hielkenator (May 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> It's too good to be true, this is nintendo remember? lol



and you haven't been born in the 80's, clearly. Just forget Wii, PS3, and Xbox.
This will ( again ) unleash a revolution.


----------



## Nebz (May 16, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> project sora is on the list...sooo very fake. P.S was proven to be kid icarus for the 3ds last E3.


Project Sora is a developer under Nintendo with "Kid Icarus: Uprising" as their first... project.


----------



## injected11 (May 16, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the team that developed Brawl went by Team Sora.


----------



## Clarky (May 16, 2011)

sounds like bollocks looking at the list when i saw the mass effect trilogy listed there, if they couldnt get the first one out on the ps3 due to microsoft publishing it i doubt they have pulled off a miricle deal to get it on the wii's successor


----------



## Anakir (May 16, 2011)

Phantasy Star Online 2? SFxTekken?

I'm sold if they get these.


----------



## Nebz (May 16, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I don't know much about them but from what the wiki says... They played a part in SSBB's development and eventually another development team, Project Sora, was founded with workers from the Team Sora and many others. Their first announced project is Kid Icarus: Uprising which is also shown as an announcement on their official website.

My point to the other poster was just that Project Sora isn't a game title but just a placeholder for a title coming from that development team.


----------



## duffmmann (May 16, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I had to log in real quick to comment on this.
> 
> This list screams fake. The last GTA title to be released on a Nintendo console was Chinatown Wars. Before that, a GTA I port to the GBA. The main series will never be on a Nintendo console though. Everything GTA is, Nintendo doesn't do on their consoles. This was just one that stuck out to me. Games like Battlefield 3 are just unlikely. Nintendo consoles aren't hardcore FPS consoles. Even the Call of Duty games aren't nearly as popular on the Wii as they are on the 360 and PS3. I can't envision too many people that would buy the Cafe being invested in a genre such as this though. It's the wrong group to market to.
> 
> ...




Why wouldn't GTA come to a nintendo console?  4 didn't come to wii because it wasn't powerful enough for it.  Prior to this list, it was already a strong rumor that Rockstar is developing GTA5 for the new console and could potentially be a launch title.  In the next console is indeed more powerful than the PS3 and 360, why the hell couldn't GTA5 come to it?  Nintendo and Rockstar do have a good relationship, as evidenced by the handheld GTAs and the Bully Scholarship edition.  Its just a matter of the Wii not being able to handle games as beautiful as GTA4, L.A. Noire, and Red Dead Redemption.  


And I disagree with your wrong group to market to comment.  We haven't seen the actual system yet, but all rumors prior to this (almost certainly BS) list, are suggesting that Nintendo is trying to get the hardcore gamer with this new console.  I see no reason why this couldn't be the case, especially if the controllers live up to the hype (I mean they would have to cost like 80 dollars each one would think).

All I'm saying is don't count Nintendo out until we see what the system truly has to offer.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 16, 2011)

The fact that Sonic Generations and Phantasy Star Online 2 is on there should tip you off that the list is fake.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 16, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> The fact that Sonic Generations and Phantasy Star Online 2 is on there should tip you off that the list is fake.


Agreed, now that I think of it, even Paper Zelda and KH in the list prove that this list is fake.


----------



## impizkit (May 16, 2011)

Im going to laugh when all you skeptics are wrong and the list is real.


----------



## KingVamp (May 16, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Im going to laugh when all you skeptics are wrong and the list is real.


I laugh too if it was real. Tho in joy not at people.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2011)

Seems easily fake. It's just a bunch of upcoming titles and some random sequels.

Plus Mass Effect 3 can't come bundled with the original Mass Effect as that's under Microsoft Game Studios.

Gears of War is also owned my Microsoft.

So take this with a whole shaker full of salt.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 16, 2011)

is the codename cafe? but what is the real name of the console? 
if gamecube's was dolphin, gba's was atlantis, n64 was project reality, ds was project nitro and wii 2's is project cafe.
Then were games for the gba called yoshi island atlantis (lol title), or donkey kong reality, then why should wii 2's title be called so-and-so cafe?

paper zelda wouldnt make sense because zelda is not a title that can have such a variation. mario can because it is applied in different ways.

Then again, GTA V was confirmed. Must have taken a long time to fake this.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> paper zelda wouldnt make sense because zelda is not a title that can have such a variation. mario can because it is applied in different ways.



As far as I remember, Zelda 2 was a side-scroller. I can't see why this wouldn't work again. Besides, it can be top-down as usual - the art style has little to do with perspective.


----------



## jerome27 (May 16, 2011)

100% Pure Bullshit.


----------



## NoOneDies (May 16, 2011)

Sounds like a console unification. Not going to happen...


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Miyamoto Game? WTF lol


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## machomuu (May 16, 2011)

I'm interested to see how LoPZ will turn out.  Though I wonder if it will be an RPG or an Action-Adventure...


----------



## Scott-105 (May 16, 2011)

Wow, that's actually pretty sweet. I'm interested in Paper Zelda.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 17, 2011)

Just taking a glance at this list reveals some flaws to our other known rumoured pointers. Isn't Project Cafe supposed to be launching in late 2012? If so, then how can titles like Battlefield 3 and Modern Warfare 3, both presumably 2011 titles, be on the launch list/window? Nintendo can't possibly push their console's release date by a full year when they still have a handful of select titles for the Wii that remain unreleased. (Zelda: Skyward Sword, Kirby, Pandora's Tower, that Pokemon game, etc.)


----------



## DrOctapu (May 17, 2011)

Paper Zelda? Fuck nintendo.


----------



## regnad (May 17, 2011)

I call BS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2011)

duffmmann said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't GTA come to a nintendo console?  4 didn't come to wii because it wasn't powerful enough for it.  Prior to this list, it was already a strong rumor that Rockstar is developing GTA5 for the new console and could potentially be a launch title.  In the next console is indeed more powerful than the PS3 and 360, why the hell couldn't GTA5 come to it?  Nintendo and Rockstar do have a good relationship, as evidenced by the handheld GTAs and the Bully Scholarship edition.  Its just a matter of the Wii not being able to handle games as beautiful as GTA4, L.A. Noire, and Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> 
> And I disagree with your wrong group to market to comment.  We haven't seen the actual system yet, but all rumors prior to this (almost certainly BS) list, are suggesting that Nintendo is trying to get the hardcore gamer with this new console.  I see no reason why this couldn't be the case, especially if the controllers live up to the hype (I mean they would have to cost like 80 dollars each one would think).
> ...



If you think GTA IV didn't come to the Wii simply as a power issue, then you're dead wrong. It's a mature game and mature games have ended up selling poorly on the Wii. I don't think developers will think that just because it's slightly more powerful next generation that Project Cafe will be a core gamer console again. And it may seem powerful now, but being "slightly more powerful" than consoles that are over 5 years old is far from an achievement. Microsoft and Sony next generation will make a completely more powerful console.

I wouldn't say they had a good relationship when Nintendo has missed out a huge majority of Rockstar games. GTA III, GTA IV, San Andreas, Vice City Stories, and Liberty City Stories. They had some meh handheld ports of GTA 1 and 2. Even Nintendo's "exclusive" GTA game (Chinatown Wars) got ported to the PSP and iPhone. Oh, and Scholarship Edition was also released on the Xbox 360. Then there's of course LA Noire and Red Dead Redemption, like you mentioned.

People seriously forget that it's not just the Wii's power that counts it out of a lot of multiconsole, particularly M-rated games.


----------



## Raika (May 17, 2011)

When I read "Paper Zelda" in the title, I was like, "You've gotta be kidding me"...


----------



## Memino (May 17, 2011)

This list is too good to be real, but if by the smallest chance it comes out as true at E3, nintendo can have my money.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you are dead wrong. Porting GTA 4 to Wii is too much work and doesnt worth the effort. The graphics would have looked bad. Resident Evil 5 didnt come out for Wii because of the same reason as a Capcom developer explained this a couple of years ago in an interview.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> No, you are dead wrong. Porting GTA 4 to Wii is too much work and doesnt worth the effort. The graphics would have looked bad. Resident Evil 5 didnt come out for Wii because of the same reason as a Capcom developer explained this a couple of years ago in an interview.



There's also a matter of audience. Resident Evil 4 was a huge Gamecube game and they assumed that the Gamecube audience would carry over to the Wii. They also already made a good profit off of it. 

Resident Evil 5 also had a huge emphasis on co-op. Since the Wii has shit online gaming you'd be stuck to local co-op, which is a pretty big hassle considering the game is almost necessary to play with someone else. And you won't always have someone else to play with next to you.

The audience just isn't there. We've had these "core" games on the Wii and they rock. Red Steel 2 was awesome, MadWorld was awesome, Dead Space Extraction was awesome. But they all sold pretty poorly, especially compared to the massive profits that all these casual and first party games were getting. The Wii has started to become a no-man's land for third party core games. The only "mature" game on the Wii that sells decently I believe is Call of Duty, whose sales are still equal to like a fifth of the Xbox 360/PS3/PC versions.


----------



## Forstride (May 17, 2011)

>wario ware

YES!!

I mean, it's pretty obvious that there was going to be one, but for a launch [window] title, that's awesome!  Then again, Smooth Moves came out close to the Wii launch (SM came out in February or March of 07 IIRC).


----------



## Seraph (May 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> duffmmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing how weak the Wii is, how could you or anyone possibly think that's the main reason the Wii doesn't get current-gen ports?  The lack of power from the Wii is a huge factor in why games weren't "ported" to the Wii.  You know why they weren't just "ported"?  Because they'd have to make drastic changes to the games to have it perform well on the Wii.  Capcom could have easily just ported SSFIV instead of developing TvC if they wanted to make more money.  RE and Dead Space could had non-on-the-rail shooters instead.  A Wii Final Fantasy 13 would have made a nice profit even if it was a less graphically demanding version.  Ubisoft has even stated that now they can bring over titles like Assassin's Creed over to Nintendo's new console because of the newer hardware.  A lot of games sell just because of the name.

And do people have no common sense?  Why would Battlefield 3 (Battlefield 3's lead platform is the PC because of the power of PC hardware) or any of the 2011 games not be a launch title when they release before Nintendo's Console does?  If anything it makes it more likely they would be launch titles because they'd have the extra time to port them over.

As for the list, a lot of them seem like givens, but some, with the extra comments, seem unlikely.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 18, 2011)

Newer titles will only be able to hit the Wii very temporarily. As soon as the new Microsoft console, or the new Sony console comes out, they are just going to start designing on that.

Nintendo is chronically behind in hardware, and they make no effort to catch up. Using outdated hardware to generate a lower price isn't always a good thing. Regardless, Nintendo products are notorious for a very low number of M rated games (Mature/17+ for those that don't know the ESRB system). The DS has, what, five M rated games? The Wii has maybe 8 or 9? Nintendo consoles aren't the market for mature gaming. They have always held themselves to being a family gaming company, thus the innovations brought forth by the Wii.

You can't involve your family in GTA. I mean, you can try, but results will vary.


----------



## DeMoN (May 18, 2011)

Seems like a list a fanboy would make up.  
Not gonna believe it either.


----------



## Seraph (May 18, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Newer titles will only be able to hit the Wii very temporarily. As soon as the new Microsoft console, or the new Sony console comes out, they are just going to start designing on that.
> 
> Nintendo is chronically behind in hardware, and they make no effort to catch up. Using outdated hardware to generate a lower price isn't always a good thing. Regardless, Nintendo products are notorious for a very low number of M rated games (Mature/17+ for those that don't know the ESRB system). The DS has, what, five M rated games? The Wii has maybe 8 or 9? Nintendo consoles aren't the market for mature gaming. They have always held themselves to being a family gaming company, thus the innovations brought forth by the Wii.
> 
> You can't involve your family in GTA. I mean, you can try, but results will vary.


The next Nintendo console could have a good 2 or 3 years before it becomes outdated.  This argument comparing the next MS and Sony console(especially when we know nothing about them) is irrelevant.  We're talking about games that are coming out in 2011, ones that have already been released, and why they can/not be ported to Nintendo's new console.  Like I've said Ubisoft is already on board with Nintendo's new console in bringing over their "mature" games.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (May 18, 2011)

It makes me sad to see that there are none of the big 3 IPs on the launch day, or even window. (Wario Doesnt count) I hope this is a fake, and that Mario will come sooner.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 18, 2011)

Fake as soon as i saw mass effect and Street Fighter X Tekken lol
Heh Nice Try


----------

